# Southeast Asia



## briancray (Apr 16, 2015)

Short videos of my five month backpacking trip through China, Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore and the Philippines. I did a lot of hitchhiking, couchsurfing, wild camping, urban exploring and roaming around.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL98o8hW2GRMruoXOsI0ilUBrk8LRlWplF


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 16, 2015)

Edited to embed videos.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice man, looks like you had a good time. Although you may want to change your opening video titles from Biking the U.S. to Biking the World or something.


----------



## briancray (Apr 16, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Nice man, looks like you had a good time. Although you may want to change your opening video titles from Biking the U.S. to Biking the World or something.


I had a great time. Nice to be back and in the USA though.

BikeThe.US is just the url to my blog. I was considering a different domain since my modes of travel have changed to more than biking, but that started it all. I want to do a better intro video but I just haven't been situated somewhere long enough to do so. I really want to revamp the blog, but I have so many projects and work coming along that it's so hard to find time to do all of this. As long as some other people get inspired and break away from the norm that is my main goal.


----------



## Tude (Apr 17, 2015)

Aww - very cool to share with us! Thank you - and keep them coming!


----------



## Dmac (Apr 17, 2015)

thanks for the cool vids. Did you ever have any "close calls" or get anything stolen during your travels abroad?


----------



## briancray (Apr 17, 2015)

dmac66 said:


> thanks for the cool vids. Did you ever have any "close calls" or get anything stolen during your travels abroad?



I got my phone stolen in Baguio, Philippines. Got some money stolen in Manila, Philippines. Had some close calls with stray dogs. Waking up in a bivy sack surrounded by a pack of them having to wait it out until they left me alone. Turned down a few rides from people I just got the wrong vibe from, but aside from that people left me alone for the most part. 

Certain cities I walked down the highway at night time and just slept off the side of the road. Always found places to sleep except in the city of Manila. Did some night hitching in Malaysia. I honestly felt safer abroad than the USA.


----------

